# McCulloch Gas Trimmer



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a McCulloch Gas Trimmer.

I need help with fixing new fuel lines to the Primer Bulb, Gas Tank and Carb.

The Primer has 2 points to connect the fuel lines too (Long & Short)
The Gas tank has 2 holes through which fuel lines can be sent into the tank.
The Carb has 2 inlets for fuel.

Also need to know the length of the fuel lines entering the Gas tank and to which of the fuel lines does the filter connect to.

If needed I can post photographs of the Gas Trimmer.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Pictures or a model number would help, but I will make an educated guess at how it should be set up.

One of the hoses that goes to the fuel tank will need to be long enough to reach around inside the tank, the fuel pickup filter will attach to this hose inside the tank. This hose will run to the carburetor inlet on the fuel pump side.

The other nipple on the carburetor is for the suction side of the primer bulb. Take the primer and depress the bulb and while holding the bulb down place a finger over each of the nipples on the back of the primer assembly, release the primer bulb, it should remain down. Now release a finger (one at a time) from the nipples on the back of the primer. Which ever one allows air to enter back into the primer is the suction side. Attach this side of the primer to the remaining nipple on the carburetor. Should be the nipple on the side with any adjustment screws.

The remaining nipple on the primer assembly is the discharge side, attach a piece of fuel line here and run back to fuel tank, only needs to extend into the fuel tank about 1/3 of an inch or so. This is the return line. When the primer bulb is pressed, fuel is drawn from the tank and through the carburetor, and then returned back to the fuel tank.

Hope this makes sense to you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.

As you can see I am a novice at small engines. 

Here are some pictures of the Trimmer. 

On the carb, I noticed there is a curved part brass color (on the left hand side when viewing the image) which can hold one of the fuel lines. There is a straight part which has some spiral groves on the right hand side where the other fuel line can be fixed.

I am not sure which fuel line from the Primer (long or short) will go to the carb (Left or right "intake" if that is the correct word to be used) and which fuel line from the gas tank will go to the other intake on the carb?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here are your hook ups

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62691&stc=1&d=1215909262
Carb.jpg

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62692&stc=1&d=1215909262
Primer bulb.jpg

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62693&stc=1&d=1215909262
Gas tank fuel pipe entry holes.jpg


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.

I connected the fuel lines as suggested by you. However, even after Priming the fuel does not draw into the carb from the inlet side of the carb? 
The return fuel line is 1/3 of an inch, in the gas tank as suggested.
Does the cap having the 2 holes that have fuel lines going into the gas tank need to be airtight?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It should be tight so as not to leak any fuel. If the primer is still not working, there could be a problem with the pickup filter, is it new? +

The carburetor may have a dirty filter screen in it or the inlet metering needle could be stuck.

The primer may not be working good, try putting your finger over the suction side after depressing the primer bulb and then release, and see if it's pulling any vacuum.


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

I purchased a new Primer bulb. 
I will be going to purchase a new fuel filter too. 
Is there any website giving instructions on cleaning the carb?


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

I opened the air filter and poured some fuel into the filter. Set the choke to the off position and puller the cord. The gas trimmer started but died down after some time (approx 3 min), as it was not pulling gas from the fuel tank.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like it may be time to dig into your carburetor and see whats up in there. Could be old stiff diaphragms, sticking inlet needle, dirt etc...


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you know how I can determine the make of the carburetor? 
Sorry I do not have any manual.
From what I have read on other thread, I will need a carb re-building kit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sunny87 said:


> Do you know how I can determine the make of the carburetor?
> Sorry I do not have any manual.
> From what I have read on other thread, I will need a carb re-building kit.


Once you remove the carburetor you should find the brand, model and spec numbers either stamped or cast into the housing.

It will be either a Walbro www.walbro.com
or
Zama carburetor www.zamacarb.com

go to the service and aftermarket link for more info at either site.


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

I did not find any model number or part number listed on the carb. The only 2 things were engraved was 5A & 2 on different sides of the carb. I have the photos attached.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like it could be a Walbro WYB or WYL series carburetor. What is the model number of your trimmer? 

You might try the cross reference on the Walbro site and see if they list it that way.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

somewhere on the carb there should be either a stamping of a WYL XXX, or WYB XXX

X=numbers

usually they have the letters, than the number below it


----------



## sunny87 (Jul 10, 2008)

The problem is that I don't have the model numnber. All that is on a sticker McCulloch 22 cc Gas Sting Trimmer 3315. I checked the carb it does not have anything else printed or engraved on it besides the 5A & 2, that I earlier mentioned.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not sure what you have, I have looked through all my McCulloch info and I do not show a model 3315, I see numbers all around that such as 3310,3311,3312,3025 etc and I see engines designated as 28cc and 32cc but no 22cc engines, and no model 3315 is listed in the Walbro cross reference. 

Can you post some pictures of the trimmer? 

I wonder if this may be some sort of Chinese clone unit, or may have been made by someone else and just marketed under the McCulloch brand.


----------

